# wet tile saws



## ralphfravel (Jan 5, 2009)

Last winter I did exactly what you're planning to do.. tile a bathroom and build a fireplace with stone veneer. I bought and used two tools that were invaluable; a Husky tile saw from HD or Lowes (I forget which one) for under $200 and an angle grinder. I used the tile saw far more than I expected and in ways I hadn't anticipated for the stone work. The stonework required every stone to be cut to fit a dry stack arrangement and the tile saw was great for "freehand" cutting the many shapes, niches and edges that had to be trimmed. The angle grinder filled in when the tile saw didn't have the right geometry for the cut. The picture shows the final result. 

On bathroom tile, the tile saw worked very well, including 45 degree cuts for bevel edges when needed. I thought about going with a more expensive saw but opted for the less expensive model and am not unhappy at all. I used 3-4 blades over the course of both projects and recommend keeping an extra at all times. You'll know when you need to change blades.

Have fun.


----------



## roxksears (Oct 21, 2009)

VERY nice Ralphfravel!!

I bought a tile saw from HD/Lowe's when I tiled my floors - spent $90 and was very pleased with its performance!! Money well spent. IMO you don't have to spent $$$ on a tile saw to get the results you need.


----------



## wicked (Jul 2, 2009)

Very nice ralphfravel: I just hope mine turns half as well. With my project I intend to attach wire mesh to the existing wall and then use motar from the stone. I have seen good reviews for the Husky saw but my HD doesn't stock it and if you have ever ordere a special order you know if costs a lot more than if it were in stock. But I live just across the St. Lawrence from Ogdensburg NY and there is a Lowe's there.
I'm very new to this site and I can see already it is invaluable to us folks who enjoy doing their own work. My hobby business is upholstery so there are any questions I'll try to answer them
Wicked


----------



## ralphfravel (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm not sure what kind of underlayment you have to put the stones on but I strongly suggest something like Durock cement board. That's what I framed my fireplace with and then applied the mortar directly to the cement board... no need for wire mesh. In my experience, wire mesh is a lot more work that it's worth and sometimes interferes with the material being applied to the underlayment. The stones that you're using may be different than what I used so be sure to get all the information you can from the manufacturer about how to apply the stones. Have fun with your project.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm bumping this because I found the replies helpful.


----------



## jerzeedivr (Apr 15, 2009)

*Felker 150*

I bought the Felker FTS-150 on line for $510. Best bang for my money!


----------

